# R33 tails on a B14



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

im about to start a long process of molding R33 tails onto my b14 ... just wanted to hear some opinons ... i will prob do it either way cause i have yet to see it be done and i have the VIS omega R33 look-a-like kit with the GTR rear bumper and an OEM R34 wing.... hopefully i will have some pics of it soon, just wanted to get maybe get some thoughts ... cool/not cool .... i know it will be a R33 look a like (without the speed) but it i cant afford an R33 why not make mine to look like one


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Any truly custom mod that is attractive is good. If you have the cash to do it, even better. 
It only comes down to a 'could you use that cash for something better' argument. What is better is subjective. if the car is a show car than bodywork is more important that good brakes. Otherwise you are goign to hear alot of comments on how that money could buy you I/H/E or new rims or something.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

GREAT Idea ----DO it and POST PICS...BUt it had been sum wut done already...CHITOWN B14 has a nice Skyline look custom done...


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

well seeing as i have I/H/E on the car ... and im rockin some 18" RH C2 evos ...i have the proformance i want .. my car EATS civics , and i have the privilage of having a best friend who owns an import body shop so cost is not that much , im just tryin not to do something silly .... i have pics of the car from last year... but im under 100 posts so i cant attach them  

oh well


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Sweet! can't wait to see it!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Sounds good. You can attach pictures, just not have an avatar. That is the 100 post restriction.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

if you want to post a pic, make sure it's already on the internet and read this: http://www.nissanforums.com/misc.php?s=&action=bbcode


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

here are some pics of my 1.6 from last year... it was hit over the winter , BUT i got another one (same year/color) only its an SER. ... and its gonna wind up lookin pretty much the same only with some more additives c/f hood, HKS exhaust , SR20 .. blah blah blah ....

PITT HID 



















NJ IREV 



















hope you guys like ... theres more , but i didnt wanna bog it down maybe another post sometime


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

If you haven't yet bought your R33 tails, check out this http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=50444

hookin' it up


----------

